# Battery life really short



## tofty (Oct 29, 2012)

Over the last few days my phone has bee using a lot of batter. The phone will be really hot and run out of full battery in about 4 hours? Ive read up and deleted my icloud but that didnt work and there was one about re-setting the battery at a phone shop ive not tried that yet but is that what needs to be done?
Thanks


----------



## jugos2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi there, how many years your phone has?? The batteries don't last forever, if it is an old phone I recommend you 2 things. The simplest, just change the phone. The second, try to find an exact same battery for your phone.
I wouldn't recommend trying to "revive" your old battery, for me, its just a waste of time cause it will work fine for some days only, and then, it will start failing again.


----------

